# Blending Pee with ???



## PPBart (Oct 8, 2012)

I've got a couple of batches of SP clearing now and starting thinking about doing some experimental blending. Has anyone tried blending SP with other wines (homemade or commercial) like chardonnay, reisling, etc.? If so, what did you use and how would you rate the result?


----------



## dangerdave (Oct 8, 2012)

Um, all I can think is...yuck!  Lemon riesling? Lemon chardonnay? But I could be completely wrong. Give it a go! Let us know how it turns out. I make lots of Pee. I'm interested in variations.


----------



## PPBart (Oct 11, 2012)

Hard to believe no one here has tried blending with SP(!) Could be, I suppose, that a batch never lasts long enough to give that much thought... However, I've got enough on hand to risk it, so I'm gonna give it a try -- but just a few ounces at a time. Results to follow...


----------

